# EPDM-Folie vermörteln



## RaSo (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor meinen vorhandenen Badeteich in einen komfortableren Schwimmteich umzubauen. Hierzu habe ich mich für NG entschieden und bin bereits mit den Teichberatern im Gespräch. Um Kosten zu sparen und Müll zu vermeiden möchte ich für den FG meine vorhandene, noch gut erhaltene EPDM-Folie verwenden. Die PVC-Folie im ST möchte ich mit der Verbundmatte von NG vermörteln. Den FG würde ich auch gerne vermörteln, allerdings sagt NG, dass dies mit  ihrer Verbundmatte nicht möglich sei, da diese auf einer PVC-Basis erstellt ist und das nicht auf EPDM geklebt werden kann.

Meine Frage: Gibt es im Forum Erfahrungen mit der Vermörtelung einer EPDM-Folie? Was für eine Verbundmatte habt verwendet? Was muss man sonst nmoch bedenken?

Danke für eure Hinweise und Erfahrungeberichte!

Beste Grüße
Rainer


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Juli 2015)

Da möchte ein Verkäufer verkaufen. ...
Auch hier nochmals:
Humbug.
Ich habe erfolgreich die Falten der EPDM mitSikaflex 221 verklebt oder von mir aus fixiert.....und auch die PVC Verbundmatten von Naturagart auf die EPDM geklebt. ..
Bei hoher Zugbelastung reisst der Kleber in sich und nicht die Folie.
---------------------

Im allgemeinen:

Finger weg, von Dingen die nicht später einen ärgern könnten...

Keine elektr. Pumpen ins Wasser legen
Keine in die Höhe gepumpten Filterkästen.
Keine Matschepampe mit Hand ausqetschen Schaumfilter.
Keine Engstellen in den Saugleitungen
Keine Lochbleche oder Siebe an den Bodensaugpunkten.
Keine Saugrohre oder Rückläufe kleiner KG 110.
Kein Teich Firma Polymerkleber für 10 Euro kaufen, wenn Sikaflex 2 kostet.
Keine Betonfarbe zu Kokainpreisen in kleinen Tüten kaufen, wenn man Eisenoxyd vom Apoldaer Handelskontor in grossen Säcken bekommt.
Keine Folie mit Falten in den Teich legen..


Mehr Keine fallen mir grad nicht ein.
Sitze noch am Teich. Fische und ich sind satt....kannst auch bis 23.00 anrufen.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Juli 2015)

Einer viel.mir noch ein:
Keine Skimmer mit Pumpen direkt dahinter einbauen....es sei denn, die Pumpe ist ein LH...

Noch mehr...
Kein Kies in den Teich Egal wo.
Keine Koi in den Schwimmteich...wenn man die Filteranlage nicht mehr ändern kann weil.....
Keine 5 Pumpen sich verkaufen lassen,  wenn eine reicht.
Keinen Teich ohne Schwerkraftfilter planen und bauen.

Genug..


----------



## lotta (8. Juli 2015)

?
Was rauchst Du... und kann man davon was abbekommen?
Wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Teichabend

Gruß Bine


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Juli 2015)

Nix rauchen. 
Kein Alkohol. Schon wieder. ..
Keine Medikamente
Keine Chemie

Habe selber gegen ein paar KEINE -Regeln verstoßen. 

Habe nur am Handy getippt und da gingen die  so umständlich.
Aber ansonsten nur Spaß. .und...oder Wahrheit.


----------



## RaSo (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo Thorsten,
 ich hatte in den letzten Tagen andere Sorgen, weshalb ich erst jetzt dazu komme, mich wieder zu melden. Danke für deine Antwort und die Tipps! Ich habe mich nun auch mal durch deine umfangreiche Bau-Doku im NG-Forum gearbeitet und gesehen, dass du die VM mit Sikaflex auf die EPDM-Folie geklebt hast. Was mir nicht klar ist, ob du die VM von NG verwendet hast, oder ein anderes Produkt.
Auch deine Idee, auf dem Boden nicht mit der teuren VM, sondern nur mit Flies zu arbeiten, führt ja zu einer beträchtlichen Kostenreduzierung. Welches Flies hast du verwendet?
Danke für eine Info!
Beste Grüße
Rainer


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mit NG VM gearbeitet. Die habe ich aber immer als Restposten von priv. Gekauft...
Original ist die VM recht teuer. ..

Sorry wegen der vielen Keine..... aber es ist ernst gemeint. ..

Meine Tel. Nr. Hast Du ja......bis 22.30 gerne.
Mehr Hilfe um grundlegende Fehler zu vermeiden. ..geht kaum aus der Ferne.


----------

